
Zuckerberg says breaking up Facebook “isn’t going to help” - HillaryBriss
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/11/zuckerberg-responds-to-hughes/
======
allears
That implies that he acknowledges the problem, which is more than he's said
previously. Whatever the 'solution', it won't come from inside FB.

------
Cypher
It'll help me feel better

